# Fins torn and disintegrating - help!



## jcurran (Mar 26, 2011)

I noticed some tearing in the bottom fin of my daughter's betta about 1 week ago. I started using Bettafix and changing about 50% of the water each day (with treated water). The Betta had a plastic plant, so I took that out because I read it can cause tearing. The fins seem to be disintegrating. Is her Betta in trouble, and what should I do?

I'm not a fish person, and we don't have real fish stuff, so I apologize that I can't provide any readings. My daughter bought the fish with her own money, and he just has one of those bowls for bettas that you can buy at petsmart. I know from reading posts that Bettafix isn't the good stuff, but I haven't been clear on whether this is just a tear that needs to heal vs. fin rot. I'm starting to think fin rot given that it is getting worse and the fins seem to be disintegrating. I can't see any black on the fins, but they are shriveled. He doesn't otherwise seem to be sick, though I think he may not be swimming as fast/as much as he once did.

Here is a photo. Don't worry, his bowl is definitely not dirty. I just can't take pictures well.










Should I go buy an antibiotic and start treating it with that?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jcurran said:


> I noticed some tearing in the bottom fin of my daughter's betta about 1 week ago. I started using Bettafix and changing about 50% of the water each day (with treated water). The Betta had a plastic plant, so I took that out because I read it can cause tearing. The fins seem to be disintegrating. Is her Betta in trouble, and what should I do?
> 
> I'm not a fish person, and we don't have real fish stuff, so I apologize that I can't provide any readings. My daughter bought the fish with her own money, and he just has one of those bowls for bettas that you can buy at petsmart. I know from reading posts that Bettafix isn't the good stuff, but I haven't been clear on whether this is just a tear that needs to heal vs. fin rot. I'm starting to think fin rot given that it is getting worse and the fins seem to be disintegrating. I can't see any black on the fins, but they are shriveled. He doesn't otherwise seem to be sick, though I think he may not be swimming as fast/as much as he once did.
> 
> ...



I can't see the photo, it doesn't show up. Before you add any medications answer these questions please so help us best help your fish :

What size is the tank? (anything less than one gallon is too small. a good way to measure it is see how many one gallon jugs, like a milk jug, it holds)
What is the temperature?
What is the food schedule?
What is the food type/brand?
What was the water change schedule before he got ill?
How much did you change?
Do you add any conditioner or dechlorinator to the water?
Do you use tap water?
Any other symptoms? (loss of activity, lethargy, color change, etc)

Thanks so much, this will really help.


----------



## jcurran (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for answering. Try this link to see if it works:

https://picasaweb.google.com/104831761076046105748

Here are some answers:

What size is the tank? (anything less than one gallon is too small. a good way to measure it is see how many one gallon jugs, like a milk jug, it holds)
I know it is insufficient, but he is in a 1/2 gallon tank.

What is the temperature?
Water is kept at room temperature. Don't have a thermometer (again, I know, bad fish parenting) but probably around 72.

What is the food schedule?
Once a day, daughter fees about 5 pellets.

What is the food type/brand?
Aqueon Betta Food (pellets)

What was the water change schedule before he got ill?
I changed the water every weekend.

How much did you change?
Since he showed signs of tearing, I've kept a jug of conditioned water (to get it too room temperature). I scoop out about 1/2 of the water and pour in more each day.

Do you add any conditioner or dechlorinator to the water?
Yes, originally I used a conditioner that came with his bowl. I ran out and started using Aqueon or Tetra at about the time I noticed the tear.

Do you use tap water?
Yes, conditioned and brought to room temperature by sitting around.

Any other symptoms? (loss of activity, lethargy, color change, etc)
He doesn't seem as active to me as he used to be, but maybe I'm imagining it. I don't see any color change or notice any black on his fins. They are just shriveled and falling apart.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

jcurran said:


> Thanks for answering. Try this link to see if it works:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/104831761076046105748
> 
> ...


I think he is just suffering from lack of water quality and proper environment. Once you start doing sufficient water changes and get him into proper housing with a heater I am almost 100% positive he will get better.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

It looks like he may have torn them or possibly bitten them. Hard to tell from the picture. But the best thing you can do to help him heal and to prevent secondary infection is to provide good water conditions. Turtle pretty much covered everything. Frequent water changes, bigger tank, heater, etc.


----------



## jcurran (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I have upgraded him to a 2.5 gallon tank and put in a mini heater. Never again will I let my child buy the cheap, petsmart get up. He thrived for quite some time, but he was obviously very vulnerable in there.

Unfortunately, it became very clear by late morning that it was fin rot as the shredding of the fins picked up (he had lost more than half of the bottom fin by around lunch time). I went to the pet store and started him on a medication in the late morning and by afternoon he was no longer himself and had a white line along the base of his body by the fin, which I assume was fungus. 

As of this afternoon, he seems to be swimming around a lot more, so I hope he will turn the corner so that he can enjoy his new, bigger home. I never thought it would be so hard watching a fish get sick, but these guys really seem to interact and it makes me just so sad to see him like this. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Glad we could help! Just make sure you do daily water changes while he is healing, and once he is better do two 50% water changes a week and one 100% water change a week. Don't forget de-chlorinator


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

jcurran - what medication did you give him?

I'm glad he's looking better tonight.


----------

